# حاولوا وضع مؤشر الماوس على الوجه :)



## just member (1 يوليو 2011)

*حاولوا وضع مؤشر الماوس على الوجه في الصورة* 

www.selfcontrolfreak.com/slaan.html​ ​


----------



## Violet Fragrance (1 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههههههه
خفت أول شي لما بلش يحرك ايديه
شكراً كتير
*​


----------



## angil sky (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوة اوي
وبعدين حريف بيعرف قبل ما اقرب عليه
ميرسي


----------



## tasoni queena (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه

جميل جدا يا جوجو

جربوا تنزلوا الماوس رأسى على دماغه

هتلاقه اتروش ويضرب يمين وشمال هههههههههه

شكرا ليك


----------



## sparrow (1 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههه اتخضيت يا جوجو


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 يوليو 2011)

*هههههههههههه*
*جامدة ياجوجو*
*هرييييييته ضرب انا هههههه*
*ميرسى ياباشا*​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (1 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههه روووعة بجد
مرسي ليك يا جوجو​


----------



## انريكي (1 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههههههههههه

ربنا يسامحك الماوس انكسر هههههههه

بس تحفة يا جوجو


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

شذا البنفسج قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه
> خفت أول شي لما بلش يحرك ايديه
> شكراً كتير
> *​


ههههههههههههههههه
اى خدمة  هلا خضيتك 
شكرا اكتير الك ولمرورك 
يارب ديما بتواصل


angil sky قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوة اوي
> وبعدين حريف بيعرف قبل ما اقرب عليه
> ميرسي


طبعا.. 
هههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
اتمنالك كل خير
وتواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح


tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههه
> 
> جميل جدا يا جوجو
> 
> ...


ههههههههههههههه
الاجمل وجودك اختى العزيزة
وحتى كون مشتقنالك كلنا
ربنا يبارك وجودك وماتغيبى عنا خالص


sparrow قال:


> ههههههههههه اتخضيت يا جوجو


ههههههههههه
كدة نخصم مصاصة كمان
باقى اتنين
انتظرى لما اخلصهم كلهم واخضك تانى
نورتى بمرورك يالقمرة


Coptic MarMar قال:


> *هههههههههههه*
> *جامدة ياجوجو*
> *هرييييييته ضرب انا هههههه*
> *ميرسى ياباشا*​


ههههههههههههه
يابنتى حرام عليكي
انتى مفترية كدة حتى ف اللعبة
هو اعطيلة ضربتين وخلاص علشان غيرك يلحق يضربة



الملكة العراقية قال:


> ههههههههه روووعة بجد
> مرسي ليك يا جوجو​





انريكي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ربنا يسامحك الماوس انكسر هههههههه
> 
> بس تحفة يا جوجو


ههههههههه
ماتخافش يا باشا
انت اضرب بس وانا هخليلك كوبتك مرمر تجيبلك ماوس غيرة
هى عندها كتير من كتر ما بتضرب ها الراجل
ههههههه
شكرا لمرورك اخى الحبيب
نورتنى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 يوليو 2011)

*لعبتها امبارح وعجبتني جدا*
*بس كده هتخلي البنات يفتروا عليه*
*ميرسي ليك يا جوجو*​


----------



## sparrow (2 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> ههههههههههه
> كدة نخصم مصاصة كمان
> باقى اتنين
> انتظرى لما اخلصهم كلهم واخضك تانى
> نورتى بمرورك يالقمرة


 
انا الي اتخضيت يا جوجو يعني انت الي تديني مصاصه مش تخصم مني
كدة بقوا 4 مصاصات مش 2 ههههههههه
بلاش نصب بقي


----------



## just member (2 يوليو 2011)

اية دة
هو اللى بيتخض بياخد مصاصات
طيب انا اتخضيت من مشاركتك هلا اربع مرات
كدة يبقى خالصين بقى
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Thunder Coptic (3 يوليو 2011)

دانا روشتة بالموس هههههههههه 
حلوة الرب يباركك


----------



## sparrow (3 يوليو 2011)

just member قال:


> اية دة
> هو اللى بيتخض بياخد مصاصات
> طيب انا اتخضيت من مشاركتك هلا اربع مرات
> كدة يبقى خالصين بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


 
ياربي علي النصب يا جوجو مكنتش كدة خالص 
عموما انا معايا علبه شيكولاته كبيرة مش هديك منها ولا واحده هههههههههههههه


----------



## ^_^mirna (3 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوه اوى


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2011)

شايمس قال:


> دانا روشتة بالموس هههههههههه
> حلوة الرب يباركك


ههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك الطيب
نورت


^_^mirna قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوه اوى


شكرا اكتير لمرورك الطيب
ربنا يباركك


----------



## just member (6 يوليو 2011)

sparrow قال:


> ياربي علي النصب يا جوجو مكنتش كدة خالص
> عموما انا معايا علبه شيكولاته كبيرة مش هديك منها ولا واحده هههههههههههههه


هههههههههه
لا نحنا مو اتفقنا على هيك
خلاص
عاطيني شيكولاة اعطيلك مصاصة


----------



## محاميه مسيحيه (6 يوليو 2011)

ججنته

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
الراجل اتجنن على الاخر​


----------



## كرستينا كركر (7 يوليو 2011)

هههههههههه جميله جدا​وانا كمان عايزه مصاصات كتير لانى اتخضيت اووووووووووووووووى​


----------



## just member (8 يوليو 2011)

محاميه مسيحيه قال:


> ججنته
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> الراجل اتجنن على الاخر​


هههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك اختى العزيزة
اتمنالك تواصل دايم بنعمة المسيح


كرستينا كركر قال:


> هههههههههه جميله جدا​وانا كمان عايزه مصاصات كتير لانى اتخضيت اووووووووووووووووى​


ههههههههههههه
خلصت للأسف يا كرستينا
بالمرة الجاية هبقى اجيب كتير واعمل حسابك معايا

نورتى بمرورك اختى العزيزة


----------



## +bent el malek+ (10 يوليو 2011)

*ههههههههه بجد ازاى دى *
*بس انا اتخضيت الاول هههههههه*
*بس هريتة ضرب :yahoo:*​


----------



## just member (11 يوليو 2011)

ههههههههههههه
نورتى بمرورك يا بنت الملك
ربنا يباركك ويسعد كل ايامك


----------



## treaz (23 أغسطس 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههههه حلوووووة بس ايه دة يا عمو دة لابس جزمه فى ايدة بس بجد حلوووووة خالص جوجو


----------



## النهيسى (23 أغسطس 2011)

*فكره جديده وروعه جدا
فيها مفاجأه
شكرا جدا*​


----------



## tonyturboman (23 أغسطس 2011)

مسلية جدا
شكرا لك


----------



## مريم12 (24 أغسطس 2011)

*لالالالالالالالالا مفترى الراجل ده 
انا الماوس بتاعى قعد يعيط 
اصله مؤدب اوى و مش بيحب يرد لحد الضربة 
ههههههههههههههههه
ميرررررررررسى يا جوجو
تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## rana1981 (24 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههه حلوة يا جوجو


----------



## grges monir (24 أغسطس 2011)

بزهق انا بسرعة بقى جوجو
حطيت صباعى فى عينة مكان الماوس ههههه


----------



## م المجدلية (24 أغسطس 2011)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

حلووووة

ما في حد يقدر عليه هههههه

شكراااا لك​


----------



## just member (25 أغسطس 2011)

أشكركم لمرورك الطيب 
ومبسوط انها سليتكم واضافت الكم بسمة طيبة
ربنا يخليكم ويبارك محبتكم


----------



## هالة الحب (21 سبتمبر 2011)

مع انى اتخضيت بس حلوة


----------



## just member (25 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههه
اشكرك لمرورك اختى العزيزة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*حرام عليكوا يا جماعة هو علشان مرووش حبتين نخليه يضرب فى نفسه​*


----------



## Bent el Massih (28 سبتمبر 2011)

*ههههههههههههههههه
ابني عجباته كثير 
ميرسي ليك
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## just member (29 سبتمبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههه
وانا مبسوط انها عجبتكم
اشكركم لأجل محبتكم


----------



## حبة خردل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

دا ملبوس 

اوعي وشك

حلوووة اوووي


----------



## حبة خردل (29 سبتمبر 2011)

خدوا بقي دي امسك السهم

الموقع فيه حاجات حلووة اووووي


----------



## sameh7610 (30 سبتمبر 2011)

*حلوة كتير 


تسلم يا غالى​*


----------



## just member (1 أكتوبر 2011)

اشكركم يا اخوتى لأجل  مروركم العطر
نورتونى بجد
ربنا يبارك ويعوض تعب خدمتكم


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اللينك بايظ


----------



## just member (7 أكتوبر 2011)

اللينك شغال يا كيريا 
انا جربتة بنفسى...


----------



## مسيحي عراقي انا (13 أكتوبر 2011)

هههههههههههههههههههه
روعة مشكور


----------



## just member (19 فبراير 2012)

اشكرك 
ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## scream man (28 فبراير 2012)

ههههههههههه حلوة


----------

